# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  روحیه بدید...

## hanjera

سلام
میخوام از فردا بشینم دروس اختصاصی رو با کتاب راهنما و اینا بخونم.....
بنظرتون از فردا شروع کنم میشه امیدی داشت؟
رشته ی شاخی هم نمیخوام قبول بشم....
مثلا بین ده تا پانزده هزار هم بیارم کافیه_(البته خودش خیلی ها ده هزار اوردن ).....
درضمن نظرتون چیه که تا اول عید فقط دروس اختصاصی رو بخونم.و از اول عید شروع کنم به خوندن دروس عمومی....البته به جز عربی که اونو بین دروس اختصاصی میخونم....
چیکار کنم حالا؟
همچنین نظرتون در مورد کتاب های جامع چیه؟
جامع مهرو ماه و گاج و اینا...
چون ادم وقتی میخواد واسه هر مقطع کتاب بخره رسما از سرش دود بلند میشه....

----------


## zahra_sba

وقت هست  فقط تلاش تلاش تلاش لازمه 
دروس اختصاصی و عمومی رو باهم بخونشون
اگه درسیو ضعیف نیستی ونیاز به کتاب اموزشی نداری جامع تهیه کن
جامع مهروماه ریاضی و ادبیات دارم جواب تشریحی تستهاش کمی گنگه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Black

[QUOTE=hanjera;630255]
رشته ی شاخی هم نمیخوام قبول بشم....
/QUOTE]

این باعت نشه کم کاری کنی

----------


## meisam1376

نه اقا نمیاری نخونن نخونن :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
این چه سوالاییه که شما میپرسید!!!!!

----------


## ata.beheshti

9 ماه مونده خجالت بکش باعث تضعیف روحیه اطرافیانتم نشو...بدو پسر بدو

----------


## rahaz

نه نمیرسی...اصلا نخون دیگه :Yahoo (20): 
من میشناسم طرف فقط 3ماه خوند...اما واقعا خوند...3رقمی شد :Yahoo (77):

----------


## farahnaz74

سلام.
یکی اشناهامون از آذر شروع کرد رتبه اش صد و خورده ای  البته منطقه 3 شد ! الان داره پزشکی شیراز میخوونه!! اصلنم دانش آموز شاخی نبود!! 
البته خودش میگفت دیگه ترکونده شاید روزایی که مدرسه میرفته در حد 9 ساعت اگه مدرسه نمیرفته 18 ساعت!!! :Yahoo (83):

----------


## sosha

سلام کنکوریا 
امیدوارم امسال رو بترکونید داشتم میگشتم دیدم بعضیا روحیشونو یا باختن یا دارن میبازن
طبق قانون جذب ب خودتون خواهشا تلقین نکنین ب چیزای خوب فکر کنین و برید سر درس انشالله 5 ماه دیگه بشکونین این شاخ کنکور رو 
پس تلقین ممنوع

----------


## atena.kh

یه سوال وقتی یه پست را حذف میکنن بعددلیل شا مینویسن اسپم ینی چی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Yeganehp

من واقعا نابودمحس ميكنم نميتونم ادامه بدم چرا قلمچي امروز انقدر بد بودبچه ها من ديگه انگيزه واسه خوندن ندارم اصلا نميتونم برم سمت كتابچيكار كنم؟؟؟

----------


## Mr.mTf

> یه سوال وقتی یه پست را حذف میکنن بعددلیل شا مینویسن اسپم ینی چی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


اسپم به حرف نامربوط به پست تلقی میشود  :Yahoo (4): 
همین کامنت شما اسپم می باشد
اراز پلیز حذف  :Yahoo (76): 
در راستای اسپم زدایی همین بس گویم شما را ای استارتر تاپیک 
اری امکان رسیدن به رتبه بهتر تر هم می باشد ولی با یک استراتزی و تلاش فوق ال عا ده

----------


## dorsa20

معلومه که وقت داری.......اون رتبه ای که شما میخوای نخونیم میشه بدست اورد اما الان خیلی خیلی خیلی وقت داری..خیللللییییی...........

----------


## hanjera

فقط اینو من اضافه کنم که این تاپیکی که من ایجاد کردم 
تاریخش 
 				 					16مهر 94, 
00:36
هست...
 				 			اومدن زیرخاکی اوردن بالا....
فک نکنین من همچین چیزی زدم
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

:Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77): 


> فقط اینو من اضافه کنم که این تاپیکی که من ایجاد کردم 
> تاریخش 
>                                       16مهر 94, 
> 00:36
> هست...
>                               اومدن زیرخاکی اوردن بالا....
> فک نکنین من همچین چیزی زدم


 :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## dorsa20

> فقط اینو من اضافه کنم که این تاپیکی که من ایجاد کردم 
> تاریخش 
>                                       16مهر 94, 
> 00:36
> هست...
>                               اومدن زیرخاکی اوردن بالا....
> فک نکنین من همچین چیزی زدم










ملتو  سر کار گذاشتی داداش

----------


## hanjera

> ملتو  سر کار گذاشتی داداش


خخخخ
پست اخر صفحه اولو ببین خب :Yahoo (4): 
#10

در کل : همه چیزو تکذیب میکنم ( البته نمیدونم چه ربطی داره اینی که گفتم  :Yahoo (13):  )

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> خخخخ
> پست اخر صفحه اولو ببین خب
> #10
> 
> در کل : همه چیزو تکذیب میکنم ( البته نمیدونم چه ربطی داره اینی که گفتم  )


 :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## fagou20

> سلام
> میخوام از فردا بشینم دروس اختصاصی رو با کتاب راهنما و اینا بخونم.....
> بنظرتون از فردا شروع کنم میشه امیدی داشت؟
> رشته ی شاخی هم نمیخوام قبول بشم....
> مثلا بین ده تا پانزده هزار هم بیارم کافیه_(البته خودش خیلی ها ده هزار اوردن ).....
> درضمن نظرتون چیه که تا اول عید فقط دروس اختصاصی رو بخونم.و از اول عید شروع کنم به خوندن دروس عمومی....البته به جز عربی که اونو بین دروس اختصاصی میخونم....
> چیکار کنم حالا؟
> همچنین نظرتون در مورد کتاب های جامع چیه؟
> جامع مهرو ماه و گاج و اینا...
> چون ادم وقتی میخواد واسه هر مقطع کتاب بخره رسما از سرش دود بلند میشه....


 :22: آیندت رو تو ذهنت به تصویر بکش و بخاطرش تلاش کن تا به هدفت برسی(جمله رو آب طلا بگیر بزن دیوار اتاقت)

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> آیندت رو تو ذهنت به تصویر بکش و بخاطرش تلاش کن تا به هدفت برسی(جمله رو آب طلا بگیر بزن دیوار اتاقت)


 :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## hanjera

> آیندت رو تو ذهنت به تصویر بکش و بخاطرش تلاش کن تا به هدفت برسی(جمله رو آب طلا بگیر بزن دیوار اتاقت)


اقا ناموسا این پست ماله خیلی وقت پیش هست...
یکی دیگه بعد چند ماه پست زده..

الان دیگه انجمن منو به عنوان دلقک هفته هم انتخاب میکنن...
--
یکی تاپیکو ببنده  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## fagou20

> اقا ناموسا این پست ماله خیلی وقت پیش هست...
> یکی دیگه بعد چند ماه پست زده..
> 
> الان دیگه انجمن منو به عنوان دلقک هفته هم انتخاب میکنن...
> --
> یکی تاپیکو ببنده


حالا به خواستت رسیدی یا نه ؟

----------


## hanjera

> حالا به خواستت رسیدی یا نه ؟


اره...
شایدم بهتر از اونی باشه که فکرشو میکردم...اوایل به ده هزار بسنده میکردم...اما الان میخونم واسه چهار هزار و این حدودا

----------


## fagou20

خدا رو شکر پس همون جملمو تو گوشه ذهنت داشته باش یه موقع دیدی به دردت خورد

----------


## Mr Sky

> اره...
> شایدم بهتر از اونی باشه که فکرشو میکردم...اوایل به ده هزار بسنده میکردم...اما الان میخونم واسه چهار هزار و این حدودا


خوشمان آمد......کمترش کن :Yahoo (37):  :Y (509): 
.
.
.
 :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------

